# My Tubby had her first Baby today!



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

We had a gorgeous Doeling today! Tubby is the biggest of my 3 super skittish FF girls. Here's a rundown of how it went..



Within 45 minutes of us realizing she was in labor we had a baby "popping out & in" out a lil more each time... DH decided she really needed to be lying down & gently forced her down. Almost immediately the "hard" contractions & pushing came. About 5 minutes Later a beautiful baby slid out!
Hubby pulled the bag from her face & cleaned out her mouth....by the time he was done Tubby was already cleaning her girl! Within 5 minutes the baby was up & nursing on her own!! So strong & full of Spirit!!
We have come to the conclusion that our middle girl, Mei Mei isn't bred... Sooooo that leaves the very small girl, who could be due anytime between now & Early May according to the breeder, to worry about!

Here are a couple pics of My lil Saanen/ Black & White Boer Mix doeling!! 

I'm thinking her name is "Spirit"

Right after she "dropped" to dry & standing sturdy!

Any idea what I would call this coloring? She looks like a Husky Puppy!


----------



## Pigtalz (Mar 1, 2013)

Awww!! So cute!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been out to the barn 2 check on them 3xs in 7 hours & My Tubs is being such a great Mom & ACTUALLY BEING SWEET!! She's letting me pet her!!

I'm so happy!!!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I've been out to the barn 2 check on them 3xs in 7 hours & My Tubs is being such a great Mom & ACTUALLY BEING SWEET!! She's letting me pet her!!
> 
> I'm so happy!!!


I have a doe who was super skittish before she gave birth and I think bc we were there got involved and got some birthing on our hands now she likes us! lol Its a bonding experience


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the beautiful new doeling! Way to go Tubby!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on the new baby, she looks very healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! Baby is ADORABLE


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

She is STUNNING..!!!! I LOVE all the color.!!!!  She's absolutely Beautiful! 
CONGRATS.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Such a pretty baby! Good job, mama goat!


----------

